# Trump Tweets



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Disclaimer... I'm not trying to change anyone's mind with this post. I would just like to know what you think about Trump's inability to let things go.
Friday morning between 3am and 5:30am Trump was up Tweeting about stuff that happened on Monday. It was in his best interest to get off this subject and he just couldn't help himself. 


Here are the tweets...

Anytime you see a story about me or my campaign saying "sources said," DO NOT believe it. There are no sources, they are just made up lies!

— Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) September 30, 2016

Wow, Crooked Hillary was duped and used by my worst Miss U. Hillary floated her as an "angel" without checking her past, which is terrible!

— Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) September 30, 2016

Using Alicia M in the debate as a paragon of virtue just shows that Crooked Hillary suffers from BAD JUDGEMENT! Hillary was set up by a con.

— Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) September 30, 2016

Did Crooked Hillary help disgusting (check out sex tape and past) Alicia M become a U.S. citizen so she could use her in the debate?

— Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) September 30, 2016


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

It's definitely a character flaw. An emotional " tick "


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I heard a couple of the pundits talking yesterday.

This all may be planned as it has all the networks talking about the Clinton's sex scandals....without Trump mentioning them.

There's a large portion of the electorate that don't even know Bill Boy was impeached.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish trump is not the brightest tack in the box. He even knows that. He does know how to put good people in the right place and let them do the work. I may choke saying this but even Obama is better than Hillary. Hillary is a thief that steals from charity and gives to her self. She helped cover up and defend her husband assaults one women and underage girls. She helped a well know child rapist . She does not even hide it.
Sad day when this is the only two options we have. I hide my choices from no one I voted already and it was trump, not an easy thing to do but by far the only option.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great question Mishie. I wish I had a great answer for you but the reality for ole Slippy is; NONE OF THIS MAKES ANY SENSE TO ME!

(Please follow me on the tweaterer @#SLIPPY-GOLF-FOXTROT-YANKEE.ORGNETCOM...):vs_wave:



Mish said:


> Disclaimer... I'm not trying to change anyone's mind with this post. I would just like to know what you think about Trump's inability to let things go.
> Friday morning between 3am and 5:30am Trump was up Tweeting about stuff that happened on Monday. It was in his best interest to get off this subject and he just couldn't help himself.
> 
> Here are the tweets...
> ...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Bad Mishy, Bad Bad Mishy.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Mish trump is not the brightest tack in the box. He even knows that.


I think there are hundreds of media people out there that will tell you....nobody is better at manipulating the media than Trump.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

He has to let off some steam sometime .


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> He has to let off some steam sometime .


You're right, he was probably up watching the fake porn videos of Miss Universe.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Either he or someone in his camp has to fire back. The Lame Stream Media certainly will not being they will do/say anything to elect the beast.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

First why do you care?

Secon:dly did you ever think it's about all the free media coverage he gets when he does this.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mish said:


> You're right, he was probably up watching the fake porn videos of Miss Universe.


You say that like there is something wrong with that!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Actually it's probably a fairly smart move. Uncle Donald has gotten almost twice the media coverage (at no cost to his campaign) than sister h.

US Presidential Campaign 2016: Candidate Television Tracker

I'd say tht's using the system to his best advantage. Kind of like using all the tax loop holes to avoid paying taxes


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> First why do you care?
> 
> Secon:dly did you ever think it's about all the free media coverage he gets when he does this.


Why do I care?!! What kind of question is that?! lol
The dude is on twitter telling people to go watch porn at 5:30am. That's not a good topic of conversation? 
Is that really good media coverage? I don't think it was media driven. I think he was still pissed from the debate on Monday.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> You say that like there is something wrong with that!


It was 5:30am though!!! I'm just not a morning person. hehe


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> It was 5:30am though!!! I'm just not a morning person. hehe


Morning Wood...
What Morning Wood Says About Your Health - AskMen


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Morning Wood...
> What Morning Wood Says About Your Health - AskMen


I had no doubt about the man's libido. He's a sexist pig!!! (BTW...did you see his comments about Paris Hilton's sex tape? lol He talked about knowing she was hot since she was 12!! lol) I actually feel bad for poor Melania. That girl is working hard for her money!! lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Why do I care?!! What kind of question is that?! lol
> The dude is on twitter telling people to go watch porn at 5:30am. That's not a good topic of conversation?
> Is that really good media coverage? I don't think it was media driven. I think he was still pissed from the debate on Monday.


Yet, you want to see pics of a 62 year old man wearing nothing but saran wrap?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Yet, you want to see pics of a 62 year old man wearing nothing but saran wrap?


I'm not running for president, yo!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> I'm not running for president, yo!


Well, did you vote for Clinton? Obama? Bush?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I've been saying the election is his to lose. If I could see anyone shooting themselves in foot and blowing it, he'd be the one.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mish said:


> Why do I care?!! What kind of question is that?! lol
> The dude is on twitter telling people to go watch porn at 5:30am. That's not a good topic of conversation?
> Is that really good media coverage? I don't think it was media driven. I think he was still pissed from the debate on Monday.


Yeah, we get it. Trump is evil. Go Hillary!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well unlike political insiders that know better and likely worked for a democrat or one of the 16 failed Republican's (or was it 17) that couldn't stop Trump I'll politely disagree.

Raising the issue enables Trump to comment on Hillary's treatment of women. Afterall it was Hillary that paid the women on her senate staff less then she paid men, after all her husband's white house paid women less then it paid men, and after all she said rape victims need to be believed first; unless their name is Juanita Broderick. Hillary has a very sordid past in dealing with Bill's bimbo's as they are often referred to. She maligns them and not her husband for his antics. I think how Trump and Hillary treat women is in fact worthy of debate. And if you look at a link I provided Trump admirably defended his Ms. Universe while it was CNN that phat shamed the woman in 1999. Add to this the spox person for the hilda treats women better then Trump campaign is now a Venezuelan would be judge killer that makes adult videos. Yeah I think Trump ought to light the fire and kick the tires as it will likely take him to the white house.



Mish said:


> Disclaimer... I'm not trying to change anyone's mind with this post. I would just like to know what you think about Trump's inability to let things go.
> Friday morning between 3am and 5:30am Trump was up Tweeting about stuff that happened on Monday. It was in his best interest to get off this subject and he just couldn't help himself.
> 
> Here are the tweets...
> ...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Though I'm a Trump supporter, I too have found myself wondering...what the hell are you doing?

But, if you think about it....he says things that the media immediately picks up on and talks about non-stop for a week.

That gives him free advertising.

He comes back from all that, gets all serious...his numbers go up.

Rinse, repeat.

Someone in his campaign said (and I don't know if it's just cover or the truth) that he used the first debate as a setup for Hillary.

We'll see.

I do know one thing. He is not the stupid jerk some here make him out to be. He may say some stupid things, but when analyzed...he sure seems to be doing as well as Hillary at the end of the day.

Both of them have horrible numbers. So, he has to end up having less horrible numbers than her on November 8th.

The American memory is extremely short. Those of us who pay close attention can tell you what he said about Rubio or Cruz last year but the average everyday WalMart shopper can't.

He has 175 million in the bank he will use for ads.

He's gotten to where he's at without virtually any ads...versus Hillary who has spent a small fortune on them.

I can't help but believe...there is a grand plan to take her down.

And don't forget....Julian Assange hasn't spoken up yet. Many think he may be the October Surprise.

I love this stuff.....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I'd rather he peak in the first week of November then right now anyway. Let him get clobbered debate one so long as he snaps her head and makes her eye balls pop in debates 2 and 3. Then he cleans her clock in November and that's all I care about. Guess what - no one is talking about his tax returns. No one is talking about the dozens of times he company probably decided to stiff a contractor because most of the time the contractor deserved it (that part you won't hear - only the stiffing part will you hear).


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Yeah, we get it. Trump is evil. Go Hillary!


Thanks now I need another sarcasm meter you just broke mine.

So ah... Mish/Ginger glad to hear your voting for Trump.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Thanks now I need another sarcasm meter you just broke mine.
> 
> So ah... Mish/Ginger glad to hear your voting for Trump.


So glad you chimed in on this!! Your opinion means so much to me! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> So glad you chimed in on this!! Your opinion means so much to me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Just popped in to say Hi.

Your just still pissed at me that your boy toy sockpuppet is gone because he couldn't handle me Lmao!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Just popped in to say Hi.
> 
> Your just still pissed at me that your boy toy sockpuppet is gone because he couldn't handle me Lmao!


I love you because you shake things up. 
A-hole or not. Hehe

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> I love you because you shake things up.
> A-hole or not. Hehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I'll take that as pure compliment thanks really!

And yes your right and I am usually first to admit that yes I'm an asshole.

*Removed for two reasons. One reason is the language, as Hawg knows. Second reason is Hawg would think I was asleep at the wheel if I didn't*


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sigh.... they bleaped the bad words. Come on that vid was great!

Denton=buzz kill.

Yeah I knew you were coming just like the sun will rise tomorrow. Sigh sigh.... sigh.

For those that want to see what was removed look up Denis Leary the A hole song. Its a classic!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> I'll take that as pure compliment thanks really!
> 
> And yes your right and I am usually first to admit that yes I'm an asshole.
> 
> *Removed for two reasons. One reason is the language, as Hawg knows. Second reason is Hawg would think I was asleep at the wheel if I didn't*


I guess I missed the good stuff!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> You're right, he was probably up watching the fake porn videos of Miss Universe.


Turns out Miss Bimbo has an illegitimate child with someone high up in the Mexican drug trade, maybe that's why she gets along with the H0beast so well?

It gets worse! Hillary super-supporter Alicia Machado reportedly had ?love child? with Mexican drug lord | BizPac Review


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Turns out Miss Bimbo has an illegitimate child with someone high up in the Mexican drug trade, maybe that's why she gets along with the H0beast so well?
> 
> It gets worse! Hillary super-supporter Alicia Machado reportedly had ?love child? with Mexican drug lord | BizPac Review


That completely makes it ok to fat shame her at the age of 20. Good investigating on you!!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> I guess I missed the good stuff!


You missed a great tune. Look it up for fun on you tube. Denis Leary


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> You missed a great tune. Look it up for fun on you tube. Denis Leary


PM me the link.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mish said:


> It was 5:30am though!!! I'm just not a morning person. hehe[/QUOTE
> 
> I love pooty in a box.
> I love pooty with a fox
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> You missed a great tune. Look it up for fun on you tube. Denis Leary


That isn't his best song, I assure you. This is.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I would vote for a rabid dog if it would keep Hillary out of the White House.
I am a ONE ISSSUE voter - 2nd Amendment.
Hillary is on record numerous times as wanting to disarm American citizens. Not only that, when asked who her biggest enemy is, without hesitation the first thing out of her mouth was the NRA.
To give this potential dictator the ability to affect American culture FOREVER by stacking the Supreme Court with up to three liberal justices just can not be allowed.

Trump was not my first choice, nor second or even third. But now he's my only choice.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Not saying Trump doesn't have flaws but I appreciate he is human enough to let them show unlike that scripted robot Clinton.

And really I can't blame Trump. He has been attacked like no other candidate in history that I know of. It's been relentless and unfair. I suppose he feels the need to get his side out.

I also understand why he awake those times of the morning/night. I am the same way, I have trouble sleeping. But that is because my genius mind is always going, thinking, moving. Except when I'm drunk, then it just sleeps.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> Why do I care?!! What kind of question is that?! lol
> The dude is on twitter telling people to go watch porn at 5:30am. That's not a good topic of conversation?
> Is that really good media coverage? I don't think it was media driven. I think he was still pissed from the debate on Monday.


I never watch my porn till at least 6:00am.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I've got to say this web site is different - Hellery has to pay shilling trolls for their anti-Trump postings ...

here - there's a built in troll that was promoted to a moderator spot .... 

who moderates the moderators?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> I've got to say this web site is different - Hellery has to pay shilling trolls for their anti-Trump postings ...
> 
> here - there's a built in troll that was promoted to a moderator spot ....
> 
> who moderates the moderators?


Although we tend to have the same mindset when it comes to politics around here this site isn't Liberal or Conservative per se. @Mish is free to have her own political stance no matter how misguided it may be.

And for the record she was a Mod long ago who recently returned to our loving bosom.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Mish is great. She ain't no troll.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> ... ....
> 
> who moderates the moderators?


I do my best but its like herding cats with a water hose...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> I've got to say this web site is different - Hellery has to pay shilling trolls for their anti-Trump postings ...
> 
> here - there's a built in troll that was promoted to a moderator spot ....
> 
> who moderates the moderators?





Sasquatch said:


> Although we tend to have the same mindset when it comes to politics around here this site isn't Liberal or Conservative per se. @Mish is free to have her own political stance no matter how misguided it may be.
> 
> And for the record she was a Mod long ago who recently returned to our loving bosom.


All right boys and girls ....... take it easy on Mishy. Long ago we accepted her extravagances and stupid posts on boots, shoes, concerts. You see, we now understand that Mishy has come out of the closet and goes "both ways".

MWF - Conservative
Tues Thurs - Liberal
Sat Sun - Bi


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Mishy has come out of the closet and goes "both ways".
> 
> MWF - Conservative
> Tues Thurs - Liberal
> Sat Sun - Bi


It was just that one time in college and I was drunk!!! Jeez!!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Trumps late night tweets make him look crazy. Someone should take his phone away after hours. He can get free Press without making himself look like a defensive putz.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

For me it's simple: Trump is far from perfect ... really far. But he's the lesser of two evils. I am a one issue voter: try to take my freedoms ... ANY of them, and I will not comply. This country was founded on the freedom to be who you want to be, and anyone who refuse to accept that is the enemy in my book. Live and let live, or leave me alone.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> All right boys and girls ....... take it easy on Mishy. Long ago we accepted her extravagances and stupid posts on boots, shoes, concerts. You see, we now understand that Mishy has come out of the closet and goes "both ways".
> 
> MWF - Conservative
> Tues Thurs - Liberal
> Sat Sun - Bi


Drunk!?! What !?!? Yes, I love Mish. Uh ... yeah, bye bye now.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I do my best but its like herding cats with a water hose...


Okay ... that's just funny ... cuz it's true.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I do my best but its like herding cats with a water hose...


If you turn that water hose on me even ONE MORE TIME! :vs_mad:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Cricket said:


> If you turn that water hose on me even ONE MORE TIME! :vs_mad:


I want pictures :tango_face_grin:


----------

